# home made incubator



## tortoise5643 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ok so, I have redfoots that have laid 1-5 eggs in a clutch. The first clutch was three. then a couple of weeks later a "clutch" of one laid on the ground. Then a couple of weeks later, two laid on ground. Then two weeks ago a clutch of five! And now I know someone who wants me to incubate there sulcata eggs next time she lays. I have had the redfoot eggs in a small incubator but worried I can't fit so many eggs in it if I get more. 

I have two questions...
1) can sulcata eggs and redfoot eggs incubate together and if so what's the temp and humidity I should use?
2) can I use a broken min fridge as an incubator? And if so how?
Thank all of y'all in advance


----------



## gtiljen (Aug 31, 2013)

I feel your pain indeed it would be nice to have the money to just buy one of those nice incubators with the glass door. Be so much easier, I hate building stuff because I have an idea in my mind of what I want but I'm no carpenter lol. look up DIY Reptile Incubator on Youtube. I seen people build them out of igloo coolers etc using flexwatt to heat the thing but flexwatt makes me nervous about burning my place down if my thermostat was to die on me.



tortoise5643 said:


> Ok so, I have redfoots that have laid 1-5 eggs in a clutch. The first clutch was three. then a couple of weeks later a "clutch" of one laid on the ground. Then a couple of weeks later, two laid on ground. Then two weeks ago a clutch of five! And now I know someone who wants me to incubate there sulcata eggs next time she lays. I have had the redfoot eggs in a small incubator but worried I can't fit so many eggs in it if I get more.
> 
> I have two questions...
> 1) can sulcata eggs and redfoot eggs incubate together and if so what's the temp and humidity I should use?
> ...


----------



## tortoise5643 (Aug 31, 2013)

O yea forgot to mention, hopefully next season I will be getting boxie and Russian eggs. Can all four types incubate together?


----------

